# 12 bolt



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

New member here great site. I just picked up a 68 goat replacing the 66 I owned 25 years ago. The car is a one family owed but unfortunatly the son of the orginal purchaser doen't have much info on the car. One of my questions is it has a 12 bolt rear not posi but I believe limited slip. From what I've read the 68's only came with a 10 bolt is that right? I have the original window sticker and it lists a Optional Saf-T-Track diff for $42 dollars would that be the 12 Bolt?
Thanks
John


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Pontiac only used a 12 bolt type-c rear end starting in 1970 and it was available only with a 455 engine.


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Randy, I guess I have some detective work to do.
John


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Make sure it's a Chevy 12 bolt also (should have two cover bolts at the bottom) as opposed to an Old's "12" bolt (which is actually a "10 bolt"). Two different animals with the C type being much more desireable. The "12 bolt" designation is actually in reference to the ring gear bolts, not the cover bolts.


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

*Would this be a Chevy?*


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That looks to be the Chevy 12 bolt. I was mistaken earlier in that both the type O and type C 12 bolts have two bolts at the bottom. The Chevy version though has the "eyebrow" on the cover while the Oldsmobile is typically smooth. The only real way to absolutely determine if it is a Chevy would be to pull the cover and count the bolts on the ring gear. Chevy also has C-clip axle retention and Olds is bolt in.


----------

